# Old Kerr Economy canning jars



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Today I found some old Kerr canning jars at an estate sale, and can't seem to find any information on them. The front says "Kerr Economy Trade Mark" and the bottom says " Kerr Glass Mfg. Corp. Sand Springs, OK". They don't have the usual screw top, so I wasn't sure what kind of lid they would have used. (They didn't come with lids) I did find a photo of one with a lid on Google, and it looks like it had a metal or tin lid that was held on by a separate piece of wire. Here's a link to a photo from Google: http://www.sha.org/bottle/Finishes/ecomonypint_small.jpg 

Just wondering if anyone knows where I can locate some lids, and perhaps how old these are. I think I did pretty well at getting 12 in great condition for just $1.50!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Can't help on the lids... but, aren't those cute!
I would have grabbed them up, too!
I'll keep a look out for lids in my travels for ya.
Cool find!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

They look like they were for holding dry goods rather than for canning. I have several jars like this that I use as canisters. They have a rubber seal that the glass top fits against, the wire acts like a spring to hold pressure against it. At a dozen for $1.50 you got a great deal and they can be used for almost anything.


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

CUTE!!! I just love old jars!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Those *are* cute!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The closure on the Economy jars was a metal lid with a permanently adhered, heat softening, rubber gasket that was held to the jar while canning by a narrow flat spring clip 

http://www.sha.org/bottle/Finishes/economycap.jpg


Kerr Jars
Alexander H. Kerr founded the Hermetic Fruit Jar Company in 1903 and among the first commercial; products were the Economy and Self Sealing jars. The Economy jars were among the first wide-mouth jars, and thus, were easy to fill. They also incorporated aspects from two 1903 patents held by another inventor, Julius Landsberger: a metal lid with a permanently attached gasket. This made the lids easy to use and inexpensive. 

Jars were made until 1957 but they quit making these lids in 1961....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are some lids, couldn't find any clips though....James

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-KERR-JA...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888f5348c


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Just don't plan to use them for canning anything. But they are good for dry storage.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have 2 of those..1 purple and 1 green both old thick and really pretty. The tops are glass. Mine hold tea bags.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

jwah10- thank you- I have a few and have always wondered where their place in "jar" history was.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for all the help! I knew Homesteading Today folks would be able to help me out! Just wish I would've bought all the jars they were selling, and not just a dozen!!!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My grandmother used these jars and lids. She was from Kansas and brought all her jars to Sweethome in 1953. She reused these type lids over and over as long as they didn't rust. She had the glass lid jars with the bails and rubbers for pickles. She also had the screw on rings with the glass inserts and the solid zinc screw on lids with glass under them. And also the new and improved safety seal lids....James


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there a way to seal these jars without the original lids and clips?
I have 4 dozen that were put away in the barn in the 50's marked "no good canning jars". Jelly jars were kept in use with a wax seal, but these have a short slope shoulder that obviates that way. We grow pears and cherry plums on the ranch here in the Sierras, and have access to wild grapes and mission figs. Best use I can think of is to make kitchen candles, but would like to bring them back in the food chain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Lauri,
I was thrilled to find 30 vintage canning jars, only to find out that the screw lids don't fit...
Have you found the lids and springs, or did you come up with other cool uses?
They sure are beautiful!
I imagine using them to make candle in, to hold flowers, or cotton balls.


----------

